

Discourse with Docker on DigitalOcean - bcjordan
https://github.com/discourse/discourse/blob/master/docs/INSTALL-digital-ocean.md

======
bcjordan
Following these steps in putting together a discussion board for Coding for
Interviews was truly painless. I've been very impressed with Docker and
DigitalOcean.

